# Programar el PIC16C765 por el puerto serial y el USB



## shadow (May 10, 2005)

Tengo una duda... me quiero comprar el  PIC16C765, pero para programarlo hace falta un programador (como es lógico), y  mi pregunta seria si alguien sabe como hacer para conectar ese PIC por RS232 y la vez por USB. A ver si me explico, lo que quiero es que se pueda conectar al ordenador para programarlo cuando sea necesario (por SERIAL -> RS232) y que me funcione normalmente por USB. todo ello sin tener que estar sacando el PIC o programándolo aparte.

¿Es posible?

¿Como se puede hacer?

Gracias...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 10, 2005)

Una gran ventaja de los microcontroladores PIC es que se pueden programar sin sacarlo del circuito donde esta montado, a esta característica microchip la llama programación “in circuit”. Para programar los PIC solo necesitas 5 líneas que se colocan en forma de espadines en alguna parte del circuito, y por hay puedes programar el micro con el programador jdm.

Aquí te dejo este enlace para que armes tu programador in circuit:

http://www.geocities.com/un-2000/jdm.htm


----------



## shadow (May 11, 2005)

ok... muchas gracias por la web me ha ayudado mucho... ya voy viendo por donde va todo... y creo k seguire el esquema que hay ahi... solo unas preguntas mas... 

*En el esquema que sale en esa web es para un PIC distinto al 16C765... pero los pins que hace falta coenctar son los mismos y se conectan de la misma forma no? (el RB7 - RB8 - VDD - VSS - MCLR)








*Me he bajado el programa IC-Prog para programar el PIC via serial pero he visto que el PIC16C765 que yo quiero progrmar no esta en la lista... saben como incluirlo o que progrma lo incluye?


*Hay alguna forma de progrmar un PIC en especial...? quiero decir que como se progrma o que funciones se le pueden dar...


  

gracias por la ayuda Li-ion


----------



## gahc (Jul 19, 2005)

Como se dice anteriormente solo necesitas 5 lineas
estas son:
    Vcc
    Gnd
    Vpp
    Pgd
    Pgc
(ve el datasheet)

lo unico que debes tener en cuenta es que Vpp al menos en el pic que he utilizado, corresponde a MasterClear por lo que en la placa estara a Vcc
si no se puede deshabilitar por software se debera abrir esta pista. Ya que a Vpp llegan 12V para poner al PIC en modo programacion.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 23, 2007)

Aqui tienen un enlace temporal en vista que la fuente original ya no esta presente.

http://65.111.165.160/planeta/foros/viewtopic.php?p=1516&sid=28b686f70d379266050549c74b8f5012

Saludos


----------

